# Heh Heh. Which is the better route?



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

I just got a 1986 Hardbody Pickup, regular cab, 106k. It has the Z24 engine in it, the cross-fire one (4cyl/8 plugs) And i was wondering what are some of the things people do to the engine to boost the hell out of it. Turbo? Supercharger? Better carb items? It's a pickup, and since its only 2wd, my choice is, slam it or leave it. There is no sence in lifting a 2wd truck. If it was 4wd, i'd be all over lifting it. It is all stock, EVERYTHING!!! lol, i want to get some bucket seats cause i hate sliding all over the bench, i might eventually "rice" it out for some laughs. The exhaust on it is still in ok condition, it has a rumbly sound, way different than what i expected for a 4cyl. So i do want to get a nice sounding exhaust system, i see there is room for an intake, to drop down in front of the engine. I just dont want the typical Civic sound. (bumble bees, weedwacker, chainsaw, etc...) And i kinda want it to be a sleeper. "Looks normal, but man does it go" kind of thing. So please let me know what i can do. 

I can't wait to see what kinda replies i get from this one.

Thanks


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh yeah, if it helps, this is a 2.4L engine. Thanks alot


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I am no expert but I think if you are going to mod that thing that almost everything will have to custom. Put a NAWS kit and a Glow-Light kit and call it good.


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

Nah, i don't wanna be a regular ricer with their Nawwwazzzzz kits. Im interested in super or turbo-ing it.  I'm also interested in lowering it some, any good companys? I dont think i can afford to 'bag it or i would. LMK, thanks


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't really think anybody has answered this thread because the question is so broad and not well thought out. I can't beleive I am even answering but I will try to help you. Have you thought about:

What type of manifold/turbo will fit on your truck?
Where will you get the oil/water to supply the turbo?
Where will the oil/water return?
What injectors will you run?
What fuel managment will you run?
Will you need a bigger radiator/fuel pump?
Will your tranny hold up?
Who/where will you get the IC piping done?
What size/where to get a bigger exhaust?
What downpipe can you use?

Unless you have serious $$$ and you can do the work yourself I would leave it alone if it was mine. I have turbo'd my SR20 and that was a bitch so I can only imagine doing a custom job like you are talking about?


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

True, the question is very broad, but, for a reason. There are an assortment of things that i can do.

Injectors you say? not here, carb.

I wasn't specificlly looking for a turbo only. Somethings like a decent sounding exhaust, maybe gain a hp or 2.

A CAI, higher flow header, underdrive pullys (can someone please explain to me what they actually do?) etc....

Im asking such a broad question because I am not sure of what there is to do to this thing. I am also not sure of what I want to do to it. The idea behind this was to gain some info on what people have done before, the results, if it was worth it. Im sure someone else on this board has this engine, maybe even the same truck, so someone has to know something that i can do to it.


----------

